# I buy wigs and messy buns now a days.  Do you?



## fancicoffee13

Medication took a toll on the top of my head so due to COVID I let my hair grow long.  I pull it back and put on my messy bun.  Love it!  I just ordered one that is gray cause my hair growing out is gray.


----------



## hollydolly

No..I don't wear wigs, as you can see by my avi, I have plenty of hair. I do sometimes think I should get a couple of wigs for going out somewhere fancy , but I never have


----------



## Tish

No, I don't wear a wig either, you will have to show us a picture of you in your new wig when you get it.


----------



## Della

My hair is about the same color and length as Holly's, but Covid thinned it quite a bit so I cut a few inches off, while the thickness returns and catches up to the ends.  You can see the new hair all around my hairline -- it looks like I cut bangs! 

 I think fake buns and pony tails are a great idea for most people but I've never liked the way I look with my hair pulled back so it's out for me.

Also, while Holly's hair is lovely and silky,  mine is more wild and crazy, hippy hair.  One little boy at church turned around and asked me if I was a witch.  He looked really disappointed when I said no.


----------



## Pinky

In the late 60's, I wore a hair-piece under my own hair, to give some height. My sister had a short wig, but didn't wear it often. One time, in Adelaide, a woman was trying on a wig and it looked so good that I had to tell her. I think she was embarrassed, but, it truly made her look like an altogether different person.


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> My hair is about the same color and length as Holly's, but Covid thinned it quite a bit so I cut a few inches off, while the thickness returns and catches up to the ends.  You can see the new hair all around my hairline -- it looks like I cut bangs!
> 
> I think fake buns and pony tails are a great idea for most people but I've never liked the way I look with my hair pulled back so it's out for me.
> 
> Also, while Holly's hair is lovely and silky,  mine is more wild and crazy, hippy hair.  One little boy at church turned around and asked me if I was a witch.  He looked really disappointed when I said no.


oh bless you, .. my hair is long, but it;s verrry fine, so  it really can;t hold a style... I'd cut it short, which I've done a few times over the years, but I really don't suit it.. so I do worry about the mutton dressed as lamb look with my long hair... .I do wear it up a lot
Incidentally in that avatar my hair looks silvery grey.. it;s just the light, my hair is dark blonde.....


----------



## Della

I knew your's was blonde Holly!  Mine is either platinum blonde or golden blonde depending on which box I pick up at the grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> I knew your's was blonde Holly!  Mine is either platinum blonde or golden blonde depending on which box I pick up at the grocery store.


haha..I've bought the occasional colour to put on mine and I get pot luck, sometimes the blonde turns my hair darker than my own colour .... My hair is very porous so in summer , it gets extremely light very quickly from the sun


----------



## Sliverfox

My hair is  getting thinner as I age.
Maybe if I go bald, a wig  may needed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I had a couple of wigs in the late 60s early 70s. I loved them because back then people would tease their hair and use a gallon of hairspray to get the perfect look and it took forever.
After my kids were born they put them to good use. They used them for Halloween. 
My daughter on the left actually won the prize for best costume. She looked better in the wig than I ever did. lol


----------



## Devi

I sometimes consider getting wigs but then, you know, I would never wear them!

But that's just me.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'd probably wear it backwards or upside down.  I'd be afraid it would fly off my head too.


----------



## Shalimar

I have a blonde wig which I wore to costume parties, in an attempt to channel Marlene Dietrich. Even wore her top hat and tux outfit once or twice. Lol.


----------



## Kaila

I don't have any, but could I borrow from one of you?
 
Can't decide _which one I want to borrow, though! _


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I used to wear wigs when I was in my 30's because sometimes it was a chore trying to do my hair and get to work. One time when I was wig shopping, the owner of the store asked me why in the world I needed a wig with all the hair I had. LOL  After awhile I got tired of them. Question: What is a "messy bun"?


----------



## oldpop

I quit wearing mine years ago because it made my head itch.......


----------



## Devi

A "messy bun" is a bun that is not tidy.
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=messy+bun&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't wear a wig and don't know what a messy bun is.  I hope you'll like your new wig.  I've only worn one once years ago and it felt strange.  I think they take some getting used to.


----------



## katlupe

No, I don't wear a wig, but maybe if my hair thinned out or I lost it I probably would. As of right now, my hair is pretty healthy and very thick so I would not want to wear a wig even for fun. I think it would make me too hot.


----------



## Devi

Ruthanne said:


> I don't wear a wig and don't know what a messy bun is.  I hope you'll like your new wig.  I've only worn one once years ago and it felt strange.  I think they take some getting used to.


As I said above, a "messy bun" is a bun that is not tidy. Click these links for examples.
Bun: https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=bun+hair&iax=images&ia=images
Messy bun: https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=messy+bun&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## AnnieA

I ordered several top pieces to try this week.  Autoimmune issues over the past couple of months have really taken a toll on my hair thickness.   I've always had very thick hair so still have enough to style but I'm afraid of getting to the point that the loss will show. 

I bought this one which is a little more straight than my natural curl but is very close to my color, length and cut.  I like that it has a messy style look and since it's a top piece, it can be twisted up in the back which I do often.







The piece clips over your natural hair.


----------



## horseless carriage

If you want to get ahead.........................get a hat, it can hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Devi said:


> I sometimes consider getting wigs but then, you know, I would never wear them!
> 
> But that's just me.


A few years ago, during 2020, my hair was growing out-that odd length between short and long.  I bout a wig and I loved it!  It was the color as mine and it was nice and I wore it out in the store and other places.  Nice!


----------



## Gardenlover

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 206578
> If you want to get ahead.........................get a hat, it can hide a multitude of sins.


I love that hat, what type is it?


----------



## dobielvr

No wig needed.
My hair is long and grows fast when I do cut it.


----------



## RubyK

I always had very thick hair but, in the last 5 years, a lot of it has fallen out. I don't want to wear a wig. Now you can see my pink head showing through my hair in spots. Wish I could pull my hair back in a messy bun, but wearing my hair away from my face is not a good look for me.
Sigh!


----------



## horseless carriage

Gardenlover said:


> I love that hat, what type is it?


The generic term for the hat is a Fedora. That particular one was made by the famous John B Stetson company and it's called The Sovereign. 

It comes from The Village Hat Shop in San Diego.


----------



## Jules

Wasn’t it the late 60s or maybe early 70s that wigs were popular.  These were the cheap, artificial ones.  I remember having the styrofoam heads sitting on the closet shelf.  The wigs were gad awful. It’s one of those ‘what were they thinking’ periods.  The horror.  

I also had the artificial pony tail. Another moment of shame.


----------



## Gardenlover

horseless carriage said:


> The generic term for the hat is a Fedora. That particular one was made by the famous John B Stetson company and it's called The Sovereign.
> View attachment 207626
> It comes from The Village Hat Shop in San Diego.


Thank you!


----------



## AnnieA

RubyK said:


> I always had very thick hair but, in the last 5 years, a lot of it has fallen out. I don't want to wear a wig. Now you can see my pink head showing through my hair in spots. Wish I could pull my hair back in a messy bun, but wearing my hair away from my face is not a good look for me.
> Sigh!



Here's a hair topper that might work.   It adds bangs and enough coverage to the sides and back to blend with your natural hair.  

https://www.wigs.com/products/easifringe-hd-clip-in-bang-easihair?variant=32332511178


----------



## RubyK

@AnnieA ~ Thanks for the suggestion, but in that whole website, I didn't see anything for gray hair. Back in the 60's I had a long hairpiece that matched my brown hair. I wonder if it would be expensive to match my hair. I'll have to check on that.


----------



## palides2021

I've always had thick, curly hair, and when I was younger, I was always getting it thinned! But more recently, the Covid had my hair falling out, not to the point where there were patches, but I could see hair on my brush or after a shower. Yet I'm seeing it grow back again. So I'm happy with that!


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> I ordered several top pieces to try this week.  Autoimmune issues over the past couple of months have really taken a toll on my hair thickness.   I've always had very thick hair so still have enough to style but I'm afraid of getting to the point that the loss will show.
> 
> I bought this one which is a little more straight than my natural curl but is very close to my color, length and cut.  I like that it has a messy style look and since it's a top piece, it can be twisted up in the back which I do often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece clips over your natural hair.


how are you getting on with that one Annie ?..it looks nice, I wouldn't mind giving that one a try myself, just for going out ..have you got a link for it ?


----------



## hollydolly

This is my hair from my last 3 haircuts... this was in October..just gone..








This was the cut before that.. which was about a whole year because of Covid...






..and this was the cut before that ...


----------



## Alligatorob

fancicoffee13 said:


> I buy wigs and messy buns now a days. Do you?


Nope, not unless Halloween costumes count.


----------



## AnnieA

Here's the link for the bangs aka fringe  @hollydolly I really like the piece I ordered but need to have a couple of inches cut off my hair for it to look right so my bottom layer will be proportionate.  I want a little of my bottom layer to show but my hair is about three inches past the bottom of the topper.  it's way past time for a cut anyway. The topper is a tiny bit lighter than my hair which exactly what I wanted.

Bang/fringe

https://www.wigs.com/products/easifringe-hd-clip-in-bang-easihair

Link to the topper from post #21

https://www.wigs.com/collections/es...o-wiglet-513-lf-synthetic-hair-piece-estetica

.


----------



## Murrmurr

I have a cousin who lives just a few blocks away; Eileen. She used to have really long hair and when it started getting thin and she saw little bald patches, she cut it super short. I think it looks great!

Here she is when me and Paxton visited her at Christmas a couple years ago. You can't see the thin and bald spots anymore at all.


----------



## Gardenlover

Is there a double standard depending on your sex?
https://www.needwig.com/mens-kids


----------



## Murrmurr

Gardenlover said:


> Is there a double standard depending on your sex?


You mean for baldness? Not as far as I'm concerned. I suppose most women just don't like having bald spots.


----------



## Gardenlover

Murrmurr said:


> You mean for baldness? Not as far as I'm concerned. I suppose most women just don't like having bald spots.


My lips are sealed


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> Wasn’t it the late 60s or maybe early 70s that wigs were popular.  These were the cheap, artificial ones.  I remember having the styrofoam heads sitting on the closet shelf.  The wigs were gad awful. It’s one of those ‘what were they thinking’ periods.  The horror.
> 
> I also had the artificial pony tail. Another moment of shame.


I remember back in junior high school, some girls wore artificial hair pieces called 'falls'

It was mostly the lower half of your hair giving you some wave at the bottom.


----------



## PamfromTx

This duckling has more hair than I do!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> I don't wear a wig and don't know what a messy bun is.  I hope you'll like your new wig.  I've only worn one once years ago and it felt strange.  I think they take some getting used to.


Yes they take some getting used to, I hardly wear my wig.  However, I love wearing my messy bun a lot and it is very pretty, not tacky like some.


----------



## Medusa

fancicoffee13 said:


> Medication took a toll on the top of my head so due to COVID I let my hair grow long.  I pull it back and put on my messy bun.  Love it!  I just ordered one that is gray cause my hair growing out is gray.


Meds hit me too, thinned out my hair quite a bit and I am planning on a wig of some kind... or a few.  It's growing back now, my hair, but I still think a wig or two, some extensions and maybe some buns would be fun.   

It's encouraging (and bolstering my courage) to know you're having fun with them as well. That's great.


----------



## Devi

By the way, we take biotin, which helps strengthen/increase hair and nails.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Medusa said:


> Meds hit me too, thinned out my hair quite a bit and I am planning on a wig of some kind... or a few.  It's growing back now, my hair, but I still think a wig or two, some extensions and maybe some buns would be fun.
> 
> It's encouraging (and bolstering my courage) to know you're having fun with them as well. That's great.


I LOVE the messy buns!  And they are easy to put on.


----------



## Jan14

RubyK said:


> I always had very thick hair but, in the last 5 years, a lot of it has fallen out. I don't want to wear a wig. Now you can see my pink head showing through my hair in spots. Wish I could pull my hair back in a messy bun, but wearing my hair away from my face is not a good look for me.
> Sigh!


Good for you?


----------



## Jan14

Jan14 said:


> Good for you?


Sorry.  I meant !    I think that’s great !


----------



## Devi

These sound like things I'd buy because -wow!- they're great and easy to use. Then I'd never use them.


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> how are you getting on with that one Annie ?..it looks nice, I wouldn't mind giving that one a try myself, just for going out ..have you got a link for it ?



@hollydolly  I got the toppers in.  The first one I posted is the perfect length now that I got three inches cut off last week.  The color blends great with my hair ....however.... I still have a normal amount of hair though it's thinning since I started out with very thick.  The first topper is too full for my hair unless I flatten it super straight and then it's almost too full at the crown.

I'm sending the bangs back because they're too dark.  I didn't take the piece out of the package because of the color, but could see that it's a much thinner piece.   I mostly need more fullness at the front so think this will be the better topper once I get the correct shade.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Jan14 said:


> Good for you?


I didn't like wearing my hair pulled away from my face either, but, that is the only way to cover up the balding spot on the back part of the top part of my head.  So, I can pull my hair back and put it in a messy bun and put combs on each side.  To my surprise, people were telling me I looked very nice with my hair up like that.  Boy!  Now I like to wear my hair up half the time and the other half I pull it back with a head band and that is it.


----------



## Medusa

My medium brown ponytail and green hair extensions came today.  Love the extensions, so much fun!  I have to get some blue ones to mix and match with those.  The ponytail, not so much; though I ordered medium brown it's way too light and really heavy.  That I'll send back for maybe a messy bun or lighter ponytail.  

The light/med. brown highlighter extentions are on order and should be here in a couple days.

I used to dye my hair green or blue when the mood struck and then I was stuck with it until I could work it out enough to dye over. Huge mess and a pain for a whim. I'm loving these extensions!

I've been wanting to do this forever and I'm having so much fun!


----------



## RadishRose

Medusa said:


> My medium brown ponytail and green hair extensions came today.  Love the extensions, so much fun!  I have to get some blue ones to mix and match with those.  The ponytail, not so much; though I ordered medium brown it's way too light and really heavy.  That I'll send back for maybe a messy bun or lighter ponytail.
> 
> The light/med. brown highlighter extentions are on order and should be here in a couple days.
> 
> I used to dye my hair green or blue when the mood struck and then I was stuck with it until I could work it out enough to dye over. Huge mess and a pain for a whim. I'm loving these extensions!
> 
> I've been wanting to do this forever and I'm having so much fun!


The Medusa look....


----------



## fancicoffee13

Medusa said:


> My medium brown ponytail and green hair extensions came today.  Love the extensions, so much fun!  I have to get some blue ones to mix and match with those.  The ponytail, not so much; though I ordered medium brown it's way too light and really heavy.  That I'll send back for maybe a messy bun or lighter ponytail.
> 
> The light/med. brown highlighter extentions are on order and should be here in a couple days.
> 
> I used to dye my hair green or blue when the mood struck and then I was stuck with it until I could work it out enough to dye over. Huge mess and a pain for a whim. I'm loving these extensions!
> 
> I've been wanting to do this forever and I'm having so much fun!


I am getting more adventurous also, not in colors though.


----------



## AnnieA

fancicoffee13 said:


> I didn't like wearing my hair pulled away from my face either, but, that is the only way to cover up the balding spot on the back part of the top part of my head.  So, I can pull my hair back and put it in a messy bun and put combs on each side.  To my surprise, people were telling me I looked very nice with my hair up like that.  Boy!  Now I like to wear my hair up half the time and the other half I pull it back with a head band and that is it.



I do a high ...naturally messy!....ponytail with a doubled long scarf knotted to the side or wide South American stripe headbands (the dreadlocks type) most days.  Easy way to tame curls without heat!

(Can you see the Scottish genes @hollydolly ?)


----------



## AnnieA

RubyK said:


> @AnnieA ~ Thanks for the suggestion, but in that whole website, I didn't see anything for gray hair. Back in the 60's I had a long hairpiece that matched my brown hair. I wonder if it would be expensive to match my hair. I'll have to check on that.



Since my topper is really thick at the crown, I've been researching how best to thin it and discovered lots of tutorials for cutting down a wig and making it into a topper.  There are tons of gray wig selections so making your own topper is an option.


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> I do a high ...naturally messy!....ponytail with a doubled long scarf knotted to the side or wide South American stripe headbands (the dreadlocks type) most days.  Easy way to tame curls without heat!
> 
> (Can you see the Scots genes @hollydolly ?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 209881


I certainly can....


----------



## hollydolly

This is the last pic of my hair I got the hairdresser to take, this was in October 2021 ..4 months ago...

I've had it trimmed again since then... ( 3 weeks ago)


----------



## FastTrax

Medusa said:


> My medium brown ponytail and green hair extensions came today.  Love the extensions, so much fun!  I have to get some blue ones to mix and match with those.  The ponytail, not so much; though I ordered medium brown it's way too light and really heavy.  That I'll send back for maybe a messy bun or lighter ponytail.
> 
> The light/med. brown highlighter extentions are on order and should be here in a couple days.
> 
> I used to dye my hair green or blue when the mood struck and then I was stuck with it until I could work it out enough to dye over. Huge mess and a pain for a whim. I'm loving these extensions!
> 
> I've been wanting to do this forever and I'm having so much fun!



I must admit, you got the life. Nothing like having Amazon-Prime on speed dial. lol.

1-888-280-4331


----------



## chic

I don't wear wigs but like messy buns when it gets warm or I have work to do like heavy cleaning etc.


----------



## jimintoronto

Gardenlover said:


> I love that hat, what type is it?


I would call it a Fedora, which was very popular for decades from the 30's into the 60's. Dad wore one to go to work at his office daily. He bought his from Sammy Taft The Hatter, here in Toronto. Taft's hats were classy, and not cheap, but they lasted a long time, if the wearer took good care of them by having them steam cleaned every few months. JimB.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

AnnieA said:


> I do a high ...naturally messy!....ponytail with a doubled long scarf knotted to the side or wide South American stripe headbands (the dreadlocks type) most days.  Easy way to tame curls without heat!
> 
> (Can you see the Scottish genes @hollydolly ?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 209881


Looking cute as can be Annie


----------



## Liberty

I have thick hair...but love to wear wigs when going out or "bad hair days'.  Have several.  Its liking having 
different pairs of shoes...what do I feel like today - pick out your wig color and style.  Hey, its part of my 
wardrobe dress.


----------



## fancicoffee13

chic said:


> I don't wear wigs but like messy buns when it gets warm or I have work to do like heavy cleaning etc.


Same here. Or when it is a windy day.


----------



## Sassycakes

A few years ago because of thyroid problems I lost a lot of hair so I bought a wig. I went to Paula Young and bought one. Then I became obsessed and bought many more.


----------



## Liberty

Sassycakes said:


> A few years ago because of thyroid problems I lost a lot of hair so I bought a wig. I went to Paula Young and bought one. Then I became obsessed and bought many more.


Yep, its like Elvis' High Heeled Sneeker Song... "put your wig hat on your head."

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...80d9ea63977ebe55cf960f728f07ef7a&action=click


----------



## chic

Sassycakes said:


> A few years ago because of thyroid problems I lost a lot of hair so I bought a wig. I went to Paula Young and bought one. Then I became obsessed and bought many more.


I bought extensions once when I had a hair loss issue. A hairdresser friend showed me how to attach them securely so I wore my hair in a ballerina bun with the extensions and my own hair for a long while until all the hair vitamins I started taking kicked in. It was a tough go.


----------

